

Apple's iCloud name change policy is totally sexist - barlescabbage
https://medium.com/@nickgrosvenor/apple-s-icloud-name-change-policy-is-totally-sexist-5a8326696a22

======
KiDD
Quite the loud complainer... This can be setup rather easily. After setting up
an iCloud alias email you can go into Settings > iCloud > Mail (At the bottom
under advanced) then change the email for the iCloud account to the alias. You
can then just disable the other email address.

Now you do not need to select the alias email every time you send and email it
will default to the new alias you have selected.

------
RexRollman
"None of them understood or could fix this issue. They were all men."

I would need to hear a recording of the conversation to believe that no one
"understood" the issue but I do believe her when she says they couldn't fix
it.

"Women have to change their names with marriage and divorce."

They don't _have to_ but they almost always do.

~~~
huxley
He said, not she. It is a guy complaining his wife can't change her user id.

"He told me that my wife was out of luck."

------
thaumasiotes
> Apple's iCloud name change policy is totally sexist

> Women have to change their names with marriage and divorce.

Good to know.

~~~
barlescabbage
Well that's a bigger conversation.

~~~
huxley
Conversation?

The linked article is an incoherent rant by a man who is upset because he
thinks he can't have his wife's iCloud login changed, while cynically trying
to frame it as a case of sexism.

Apple provides up to 3 aliases per iCloud account that can be changed at
anytime and it's not difficult at all to use them as the primary email
addresses. I haven't tried it myself, but it looks like you can even change
the Apple ID yourself after logging out your devices:

[https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT202667](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT202667)

~~~
barlescabbage
Um, no. You can't change the apple ID email if you're using apple's email. I
ran into this problem myself.

I signed up with a nickname email when I was younger. For example
teenager@mac.com. You can later make an alias like John@mac.com. But every
time you sign into iCloud, or write a new email on your phone, it's gonna
default to teenager@mac.com.

It is a really bad issue for people that use apple's mac email exclusively.

And I can sympathize with the article. If you're divorced, and you change your
name, you have to sign into iCloud with your ex husbands name every time you
sign in or send a default email. You can't change it.

~~~
huxley
You definitely aren't stuck defaulting to the email address for iCloud, I just
switched the default on my iPhone, if that was ever the case, it isn't in iOS
8:

Go into Settings/iCloud/Advanced/Mail

You can then pick what email to send from and it lets you pick the default
email address to use. Click Done and it's switched.

The support article I linked to is misleading if you can't modify the Apple ID
login if you use a .mac/.me/.icloud email address and would definitely be a
bad hassle, Apple should allow the user login to be changed.

